# Where did all these Appys come from?! *photo spam*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They look like powdered sugar dusted Christmas cookies!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

bahaha!! love it! :lol:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The black is the best!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Raaaaaafe!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

EWWWW! What _is_ that white stuff? Tee hee...

Boy, Taz sure has grown! He doesn't even look like the same colt I remember you posting pics of last winter.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the little donkey that keeps popping up between the larger horses, they are so fluffy.


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

I LOVE the big black (percheron?), the tiny wittle donkey  and the buckskin/dun. The rest are adorable too, but everyone has favorites.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahah they look so warm and fuzzy!!!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

OK OK the Appaloosa donkey cracked me up! :wink: He just had to have his brief moment of stardom with all the horses standing around. Gotta love the donkeys!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess thats were they get the term snow capped? hahah

Snow capped donkey LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, I think John is practicing for Indiana weather...


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Now That's what you call "frosted" Appaloosas!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, just went out to do chores and found out that someone stole my entire herd and replaced them all with Appaloosas :lol:.


Good thing the donkey isn't insecure. All those big horse gotta make a guy feel a little small.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Forgot to add....you can send Rafe out to me now....not to NC, but to WV. A little bit closer to you


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Who is this tall dark and handsome hairy fellow?!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They are soooooooooooooooooooo much more SPECIAL now .. *wink*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thanks guys!

But, it's all gone now, has been for days. Now, we're back up in the 50's...not that I'm complaining though. I much prefer warmer days...and I think my horses do too.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Your pictures are very beautiful....but darn...it sure looks cold.
Your black draft stands out really nicely with grey/white background. Is he a freisen??


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love your herd, especially the little guy! Weird to think of snow, the last week here it's been in the upper 70s- lower 80s!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Snow in Texas? :O I wouldn't mind a bit over here...it was 75 today in Katy!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Im sorry but i just fell in love with your ENTIRE herd!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

strawberry paint said:


> Your black draft stands out really nicely with grey/white background. Is he a freisen??


Thank you . No, he's a Percheron, lots bigger than a Fresian :wink:.



Well, those pictures are what we call "lots of snow" around here. We haven't had any substantial amounts since I was a kid ("substantial" meaning more than a foot) and it's almost always gone within just a few days. Believe it or not, I have woken up in the morning to 3 inches on the ground only to have it warm up to almost 60 in the afternoon and melt it all off:?.

You folks that live up north and in Canada, I don't know how you do it, having several feet of snow for almost half the year.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

"Where did all these Appys come from?" Why, N MI of course! The "land of 6 month winters"


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

smrobs said:


> You folks that live up north and in Canada, I don't know how you do it, having several feet of snow for almost half the year.


i've learned to like it, plus in BC its not too bad in the lower mainland, a couple years ago we had a ton of snow for three months straight... it wasnt too fun!


----------

